# tax advice



## Caren (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi,

Coming March I will be moving to Athens and I am looking for some tax advice. When I move to Greece will be working for a Danish company, but not on expat terms. I will be working on project basis and i need to figure out how the Greek tax system works for people who are not on a Greek company's payroll. How to enlist for tax paying, how to pay your taxes and how about social securities? Can someone help me with some advice? Do you have some info that can help me, or do you know some good tax consultants, thanks for letting me know!

Hope to meet you in Athens!

Best regards,

Caren


----------



## elen (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi, I have a great accountant, you can contact her at [email protected], and I am sure she will help a lot


----------

